

Since when is Google admitting liability for infringement of linked sites? - lukeschlather

I was doing some research at work today, and I googled "share hard drive host hyper-V," whose search results had this curious disclaimer at the bottom:<p>In response to a complaint we received under the US Digital Millennium Copyright Act, we have removed 1 result(s) from this page. If you wish, you may read the DMCA complaint that caused the removal(s) at ChillingEffects.org.<p>http://www.chillingeffects.org/notice.cgi?sID=30399<p>Now given the way US Customs has been coming down on torrent sites lately, it makes sense, but does Google really want to go down the path where the US Government and any random copyright holder can dictate the contents of search results?
======
lukeschlather
Clickable:

[http://www.google.com/search?&q=share+hard+drive+host+hy...](http://www.google.com/search?&q=share+hard+drive+host+hyper-V)

<http://www.chillingeffects.org/notice.cgi?sID=30399>

------
wmf
This was analyzed extensively back in the day:
<http://www.wired.com/politics/law/news/2002/03/51233>
<http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/5997>

